# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Getting Oracle version number

## shava

What SQL statement would I use to get the version of Oracle I am using?  For example, I would like to know what patch I currently have installed.  I know I have version 8.1.7.? installed (where ? is the patch number), but don't know which patch version.  Is there a view that I can query to get this information?  If so, which one?

Thanks in advance,
shava

----------


## jkoopmann

select * from v$version

----------


## anindya.sikder

Apart from v$version, one can use
"select * from product_component_version" also...

product_component_version Structure is -
product varchar2(64),
version varchar2(64),
status  varchar2(64)

----------

